# "Nest poop" solution for indoor pigeons



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My indoor female Buddy refuses to poop in her cage, even though it's pretty large, so I have to watch for when she gets off the nest (they have an infertile egg) and be sure to let her out. This was getting very messy as she liked to fly a moment and then poop wherever she landed.......and you know how those "nest poops" are!!!!! So I got the bright idea of taking her out of her cage, putting her in the bathroom for a minute or two, and after she poops (on the linoleum rather than the parrot's cage, the carpet, the rabbit, etc.) I just clean it up and flush it! SO MUCH BETTER!! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Clever idea - this meets both her needs and yours! Plus it beats cleaning poop off your parrot's cage!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Perhaps you can train her to take make her "dump" right inside the toilet itself. Think about how much time that would save.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, clever! I love it when people adjust to their pigeon friends.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Perhaps you can train her to take make her "dump" right inside the toilet itself. Think about how much time that would save.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Haha Treesa, I thought of that!! I wish.


----------

